# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  School for bullied children *TRIGGERS*

## Paula

What a wonderful couple!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education...-children.html

----------


## Suzi

That's amazing!

----------


## Jarre

Wish there was one when I was at school

----------

selena (20-04-15)

----------


## selena

I had also experienced bullying at school when I was around 11-15, unfortunately there was no real support by the time.

Great achievement such a school!

----------


## purplefan

I never experienced Bullying but i know my friend did and his dad told him to fight back. I thnk that was the support back then.
Now it is great that children are getting support, but why is it still happening?

----------


## EJ

I wish there had been something like this for me and later for D when he was bullied at school.

----------

